# Weekly Competition 2018-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R
*2. *R2 F2 U2 F R F' R2 F U2
*3. *R U2 F2 R' F' U' F2
*4. *F R F' R2 U F' U' F' U'
*5. *U R F' R F' U2 R' U' R'

*3x3x3
1. *U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 F' L D' U' B' R' F' D B F' R2
*2. *R2 B L2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B D F' L U2 B' F D R' B2 U
*3. *U R2 U L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R D F D L2 R' U L' B' F
*4. *L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F' L B2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F
*5. *D2 L2 U2 F2 D L' U' D' R' B' D2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2

*4x4x4
1. *B2 L' Rw2 R D' Rw R' Fw Uw' L R U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 B' Fw' F' Rw2 R' B Fw2 Uw' B2 F' Uw R B' L Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 L R2 U' Rw2 F'
*2. *L D Uw' U Fw R D2 U2 Rw' Uw' Fw' F' Rw2 U2 Fw F2 Uw' U2 Rw R D2 Uw' U2 Fw U L' D Uw2 U2 Rw' U R' Uw2 L D Uw2 Rw R' F L'
*3. *Rw R Uw' U F' L Rw' U2 Fw' F2 Rw' F U B F' Uw B2 L2 Fw' D' R' Fw D' L' Uw2 Fw' Rw B2 Uw2 Rw2 B L2 R U2 B' Rw' Uw2 R' B' Rw2
*4. *B' D Uw2 R' Uw Rw2 F' L' B F2 Uw B' L' Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw B' U2 Rw' R Uw L F2 L Uw2 F2 U' L2 Uw' B2 Fw U Fw D' B Fw U' B2 L2
*5. *Rw2 R2 B R Fw Uw B2 L Rw2 U' B U R2 B Fw D2 L' D' B2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 U2 F2 D' Rw' D2 U2 L B U' L R2 Uw F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw

*5x5x5
1. *U' Bw' Uw Rw2 B' Bw' Dw Lw2 Rw2 D' Fw' F L B Bw Uw U Fw2 F' Uw' U2 Lw' Rw' U Rw Bw R' Uw' U2 Rw Fw Lw2 Dw Bw2 L B D U2 Rw U2 F' Lw' Rw' D2 L B2 D2 Rw' B D' F2 L Rw2 Fw L Lw' Rw U2 Bw2 Fw
*2. *D L2 B F L Lw Uw B F2 Rw' U' L Fw2 Rw2 D' U Rw2 Bw Fw2 F U F' Rw2 R2 Uw Bw D F2 R Fw2 F' Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw' U' B Rw' Uw2 Bw' D Dw' F' Lw2 D' Lw2 Rw' D2 Lw2 Bw' F2 D' Rw2 R2 D2 Dw' R2 Uw' R' U'
*3. *Fw2 F U2 Lw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D U2 Bw2 L2 Dw2 U2 B2 Dw' Fw' D2 Dw Bw' D Lw' Rw2 R Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Lw' Dw' L F Rw2 R' D2 Uw2 Bw' Rw R D L2 F' Lw2 B' Fw D' L Uw' U Lw' F' D' F2 Dw' Uw U2 L2 Lw D Dw L2
*4. *Fw2 U2 Bw' F Lw' R B' D Lw' Uw Lw Rw' R2 D' U Lw' Bw F' Rw2 B D2 Dw L' D2 Fw' F L Fw' F' Dw2 Uw' B L' Dw' B' L' R' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 F D2 Rw2 Uw' F2 L2 Rw2 R2 B' U' Bw' F2 Dw R2 Bw F Lw' Fw D Uw'
*5. *D' Uw' L' Lw B' D Dw' Rw F2 U2 Rw2 R' U2 B2 D' Dw R B' D Uw L2 D2 U2 Bw' U Lw2 Dw2 Lw Dw Fw' L2 Rw' Uw' U2 F' Dw Lw' Dw2 Lw Dw L D2 Fw' Dw' F2 L Rw' B' Bw L' F Dw B U Rw' U' Lw' D Rw' B'

*6x6x6
1. *L2 2R' 3F' U2 2L2 3R2 2B 3F2 3U 2L2 2R' B' F 2U' 3R' B2 2U2 R2 2F F U F' 2D 2L2 D2 2D2 2L' 2R R B2 3R 2B' F' D 2B' 2R2 2D2 2L2 2R' 2D F2 L2 R B2 3F R2 U2 2B' 3F' 3R B2 2D' F' R' D' 2L' 3F2 2D' B2 R2 U2 3R' 2D' 2U U2 3F' 2L2 2R' U 3F
*2. *2D' 3U B 2B 3F 2F' 3R' 2D U2 L 3R' D F2 3U2 3R' 2F' 2D' 2U' 2L 2R' R F2 R2 2D' L D' R2 2F R2 D 3U R' B D2 B2 D' L' 3F2 L' U' 3F U F D 3U' 2L' D' 2D2 2R D2 2D2 2U2 L' 2L2 3R 2B' 2D F2 R 2B' 2F D 3U2 L2 3F F2 D2 2D' 3U2 3R2
*3. *D' 2U2 R' 2D' 3U F2 3R' 3F 2D' 3R' R' 2U' B2 3R2 2F L2 2L 2R2 R2 2B' 2D2 2B' 2U B' 2L 3U U 2L' 2D2 2F L 3R2 F' L2 B 2B' 2U2 2L' 2D2 2F2 2D' 2B2 L' B' 2L2 3R' R' 2B2 2D' R' 2F2 2L 2R D 3R' U B2 L 3R 2R' D2 2D' 2L2 F 2U 3R 2U2 F L' 3U
*4. *2L2 2R' B F2 2L2 U2 F' R 2B2 F' 2L' U R2 3U 2U 3R D2 2U2 U 2B' 3U2 3F' 3U 2F' 2R' B2 2L2 3U' 2B 2L 3R 2D B2 2U2 2F D U2 L' 3U' U' 2L' R' D2 3F2 2F 2R 2U' U' 2R2 2D2 U 3R' 2U' B' 3R 2B L2 3F 2L2 3R' 2B L' 2F' L D2 2D2 2B2 2U' L' B'
*5. *D' 2L' 3R' R2 B' 2L2 3R 2R2 2D2 3F2 3U' F2 L R' 2B2 3F 2F' F 3R2 3F' 2F2 2R2 2D 2B L2 2U' 3R 2R 2B' R 2B 2U 2L' B' 2D' B 2R' 2D2 F' L' B' 2D F' R 2U' L2 2F' D' 3U' U B2 F L B2 U2 2L' 3R D2 2D' 3R2 R2 U2 F' 3R2 B' 2B' 3F2 R' 3U2 3F'

*7x7x7
1. *3F' D' 2U U 2R' F2 3D2 3L2 3R 3U2 2R 3U 2U' B2 3U2 2L2 F' U2 R' 2B' 2L 3R2 D 2D' B2 2D' 3U 2F' D2 3D 3F 3D' 2B2 3B' 2F2 R' D 2D' 2F2 U2 B 3R' 2R F 3R2 B 3D2 3U 3R' R2 2B2 3R2 3D 3L 3D' 2U 3F L' F 2R2 3F' F L 2L 2R' U' B2 U' L 3D R 3B2 2F2 F 2D2 3F 2F' 3D2 3U 2U 3B' R2 F2 2U' L' B' 3F' 2U 2R' B2 U2 3R' 3U L' 3F2 R2 B' 3F F 2R
*2. *L2 2L 3L2 B 2L' 3B 2U 3R' 2D 3D 3U' 3L 3U' U2 2L2 2B' F 2L2 2U' 3B2 2L2 3B2 2D' 3U' 2R' 2F2 2L 2B' 3L' 2F F2 U2 L 2R' F2 R D 2D 3U 2U' 2R' F2 R' 2D' 2U2 B2 U2 3R2 3D' 2L 3R2 U2 3F' 3L2 2B2 3B 3D R 2B 3B 2F' F2 D 3U U' L2 3L' B' D 2L 3D' R 3D' B F' 2U 3F2 R' 2F' 2U B2 3F2 2F 2D 2F L 2L 3L2 F' U 3R F 3R 2D2 2U2 2F2 3U2 2F2 D' 2D
*3. *D2 2D2 3D 2B2 R 2D' 2B2 2D 3B' 3R2 2D 3F 3U2 U B2 L2 3R F U 2F 3D2 2L 3R2 B' 3F 2F' 2L2 R2 3D2 L 3L2 R2 2B' U' 2R 3D' 3U2 2U' 3R2 2B 3R R2 2U' 2R' B' 2B2 R' D2 3U2 U2 F 3L' U 3R2 B2 D' 3U2 2U2 2R2 R F2 3D' 2U' 3R2 2D 3D' 3B F2 L' 3U U2 R2 3D' 3L' D 3U 2U' 2F 2D2 3F' 2F 2U' 2F2 3D2 3L' 3B' 2D2 L B' 3B U 2B2 2L2 B2 3D2 F' 2R 2D 3U' 3L2
*4. *B 3B 3F F' 2L 3U 2L' 3U 2L 2B' 3B F2 3U 2R' D2 2B 3R' U 3R 3U U B' 3B 3F' 3L' 3F' F' D2 3D 2U' 3R D2 3D 3U 3R2 2B 2R2 U F' D 3F 3L B 2B2 3L' 2D' U 3L2 3R 3B' 2R 3F' 3L R 2U' L 2L2 3L2 3R R F' 2U 3F F 3D 2R' 2F' 2L2 2R F2 2L2 3D2 2U' U L' 2R2 R2 B' 2D 3U2 F2 D' B2 3D U 3R2 2D' 3U' 3B F2 2L' 3U' 2B' U 3R 2R B2 D2 3R R
*5. *D2 3R2 B 2B2 3B2 2L' 3B' 2D' 2F 2D 3U' U' 2L' D B2 2B' 3B 3F 2F' F' U 3L2 D' 2B 3F R 2B 3R 3U' 3F' 3D 3B 2F2 2L 2B2 2F' 3U2 2B' U2 R2 2B 3B 3R' 2U' 2R2 2D' L' D2 3B2 3F 2F' 3U 3L 3R2 3F 3L' 2R 2D2 B2 R2 2B2 3D 2F' 2U U2 2F2 2U L R2 3F2 3L 3D' L2 3B' 3F F' L' 2L' 2R 3B' 2F' L' 3R2 2R D F2 3D' U2 B2 3U L' 2U U 3L' 3R2 2R 2D2 L 3F2 D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F U' R2 U' F R2 F
*2. *R U2 R2 U' R F2 R' U'
*3. *F' U2 F2 R' U' R F2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B U' R' L U2 D2 R U2 F R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R U2 B2 U2 F U2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *B D2 L D' U' L2 R' U2 B F L2 U' D' F B L R2 U D' Rw' Uw
*3. *U D2 R2 U R' B' F L U2 B' D F R F L2 U2 F2 D' B' Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' Fw' F U2 L' Uw' L B R' Fw2 L Fw2 Uw' U2 L' R2 B2 L' D' Rw B' Uw B' Rw2 B2 F2 Uw Rw2 F' R' D2 L' Fw' Uw L' D' Uw' R' B F
*2. *L2 Rw R D Uw' B' D' F2 Rw B2 Uw' U' F' D2 Fw Rw B2 F' Rw2 R' B2 R' Uw' R2 B Fw Rw' R U2 Fw' Rw R F2 Rw2 R' F' Uw2 B' L Rw'
*3. *B' R D' Uw2 Fw' U B Fw' F2 U' L' U' L2 Uw L Uw' U Fw' L R' U' Rw' Uw2 U Rw2 U' Fw2 R2 D2 Fw Rw' D' F2 U L' B R2 D2 U R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw U Fw F Lw' D' Lw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R Uw2 L' Dw' Fw' F' Lw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 B Lw' D Dw2 U Bw2 U' Rw' Fw F' L2 Bw' Lw2 R2 B Fw' L2 D Dw2 B' F' Dw U L B2 U' Fw F' Lw' Rw D' B2 F2 R Dw2 B' D' Bw2 L2 D
*2. *D' Lw' B2 Bw2 Uw L' Lw Rw2 R' D' U Fw' U' Lw2 B2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 L' B' D Dw Lw F Dw' Fw' U L Lw' Bw L Lw' Bw' Uw2 U L' R Dw' Uw2 R' D' L Bw' Fw D Uw B Bw R' Uw B' Fw Uw' Bw' Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw' R2 Fw
*3. *Lw D2 Dw' L' Dw2 Bw L2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 R' Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 L' R' Dw' B' D2 Bw Dw2 Uw Bw' Rw R Bw2 L2 B' D' U B Bw' Lw' Rw' U B D Bw' L' Bw2 F D2 L' D L' D2 R' Fw Lw' D' Uw L2 Rw R' Dw L2 Bw F D2 U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *U 2B2 2F L2 2D' 3U' U' B 3U2 B2 2D2 2U' 3F' R2 2U' 3R' 2R2 2F 2L2 2R2 D' 3F 2U' 3R2 D2 3R 2F2 3R R2 2F' 2L 3R2 2F2 D2 2B2 3F F' D2 2U U' 2F2 F 3U 2U' 3F' 3U' 2U2 2L2 2B' 3F 2D' 3U2 2L' 3R' 2B' 2F2 L B' L' 3R2 2R U 3F 2U' 2B R' 2B 2F' F 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3R2 R 2D 2R 3F 3D' F R B' 2L' B' 3B 3D2 B2 L U2 2F2 2U' 3R' D 3D' 2F 2L2 3F 3D 2F' 3D2 2B 3F' F2 2L' 3R B' 2D 3U U' 2F2 3U 3F' 3D 3L 3R' 3U' 2L D 2B' 2F' D 2D' 3F' L' 2L 3R' R' 3U2 U' 2F2 L' D 2U U' R' B2 R2 3B' 3F' 2L' R' 3B 2F L' F 3U' 2L' R' F' 2D F2 L' 3L2 2B2 3R B2 L 2F 3L 3U 3B2 F 3R2 2U 3B D2 B2 2B 3B2 D' 3D2 F' D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U L R2 B F2 L' B D2 U' R U2 B2 D B' D2 R' B F' L2 F' L2 Fw Uw'
*2. *F' R F2 D F2 B2 R' B' U B2 U2 F B U' R F U' B2 R' L2 B Rw2 Uw2
*3. *B' R' L B L F U' F D' R2 F R' D R2 D2 L B F' D L2 Fw Uw'
*4. *L R' B' D2 B2 F' R' D' F' D L' R' F2 R' U' F' B U' L Fw' Uw2
*5. *B2 D' F L' D B' D2 B R' U2 D L F D' R' D' R' L' U' Rw' Uw
*6. *R' L' U2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 U F2 L' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' B R D' U2 Fw' Uw
*7. *L D' F' R2 D R2 L F' B L' D' B' U D' R2 F2 B2 L' D' Fw' Uw
*8. *R2 B L R F R2 U' F2 D' R' F' B2 L2 U' F' L U D B' Rw' Uw2
*9. *U2 F' R D' U' F B D2 L2 R F' B R2 D2 U2 L' D B L2 R2 U' Fw Uw
*10. *U' R2 F B' L2 B U L R F D2 U' B D F' L U L' F2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *B2 L2 B2 U L' D2 F2 B' L' R D2 B R2 F B R D F D2 Fw Uw
*12. *U F' D' F' B2 D U2 B' F R' D2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L U2 B' F2 R2 Fw Uw
*13. *L U' D' L' U' L2 F2 L' B' L2 B D B U2 F D2 R' F' L U' Rw Uw2
*14. *F' L' R' B' L2 U L2 F' B' U B U2 F' R D2 U2 F D' F2 Rw2 Uw
*15. *B2 L U D B L2 R2 D U' F D R2 U F' L D' L U' D F2 L Fw Uw'
*16. *B' D R' F2 R2 U2 L' D L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 D B2 L Fw' Uw'
*17. *U' L' U B' R' D' L2 B U' B' F U' R2 L' D' U F2 R' F U2 L' Fw' Uw2
*18. *B U2 F2 R' B' R' U' B2 F R B2 D' U' F2 R U R2 F2 U2 F Rw2 Uw2
*19. *R' F2 R U' F' R D2 L U2 L' U' B2 U2 D2 R F R2 L U' B' Rw Uw2
*20. *F2 R' U2 L' R2 F' L' F2 U2 L D U2 F' U' D2 B D' L F2 R2
*21. *U' D2 F2 U' F' D2 U B R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L B' F2 R2 F' D' Fw Uw'
*22. *B2 L' U F2 D2 L2 B' D' F' R' D' B2 U D' F' R' D2 F' D B Uw2
*23. *F' L' R' U' D' F2 D' U2 F R2 D2 F2 U R D' U' F B2 U' Rw' Uw
*24. *R2 L2 B D U' F2 L2 B' D' U' B' U' R L F' D2 F2 D' R2 F' D Fw' Uw
*25. *U' B2 R B2 R2 L' B L R B' R2 U F R U2 D F L' B L2 Fw' Uw'
*26. *L2 U B' F' L2 R' D' U' R' L2 U' R2 B2 R L B U' R' F' D' Rw Uw'
*27. *U' F2 R D' B' R B2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 B' D L' D' U F Rw2 Uw2
*28. *D2 U' F' R B' U D' L2 U2 L' U' B' U' D2 F' R' F B' R2 U Rw' Uw2
*29. *B' F R2 U' R2 F' B R2 D' R D2 U2 B2 R' L' F2 D2 U R2 F L' Fw Uw
*30. *F' L2 R F R U F2 D B2 R U' D2 F D F2 D' U' L' F' Rw' Uw
*31. *F' D2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 R' B' F D' R2 F U2 R2 L2 B' Uw'
*32. *D2 L F' B2 U2 D' R' L B R' L2 F B2 R2 U B2 F' R2 D' F
*33. *U' R2 U2 D L2 D2 U' B R2 D2 L' B' D2 F D L' F2 D2 L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*34. *L2 D' L' F' L2 U L' F2 U R F' U2 B D' F' R2 D B2 F' L U' Rw2 Uw'
*35. *F B2 D L' R2 B U' F' B2 D U2 L2 F U2 R U2 F2 R2 F L' U2 Rw' Uw
*36. *U2 B' R2 U2 F' L' U2 D' L F2 U2 F2 B R2 U' F' U D F Rw2 Uw
*37. *L D' L' B2 R B R2 U2 D2 L' D' B2 R' U B U L2 D2 U2 F Rw2 Uw
*38. *F' U' F' R2 B' L' R' F2 D L F' B' U L2 F R' U' L R Fw Uw
*39. *R' L D' R2 F' L R2 D U2 L R B U L D' B D' R D Rw Uw2
*40. *F U L' R B U L R' D U' F2 R B R2 B' U2 R' B R2 L' Fw Uw'
*41. *D' F2 U2 R L' B R' L U2 B2 L D F' U B2 U2 D2 B U2 Fw' Uw
*42. *B2 D F2 R2 U' R' F' D' L' U R L' B' R D B2 F' D2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*43. *L2 B' R2 L2 B U B2 F U R L' U' R2 D' U' L2 F' R B2 L Fw' Uw2
*44. *F2 R2 L' D B' U F2 L2 F' L2 B F D2 U2 F L' U R' F Rw Uw2
*45. *B2 F L' F' L' B2 R U R L' B' F2 U R' F' R L B' U Fw Uw2
*46. *L' B' R2 B D' U B' F2 R' U2 B' F D B U R2 F' B L Fw Uw
*47. *F2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R F2 U' B R F' R F2 U R' Fw' Uw'
*48. *D2 B F R' D F2 B2 L' D' L' R D2 F' R2 B U2 B2 F2 L' Fw Uw
*49. *U L R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L' B2 R' U D' B2 R D2 Fw Uw
*50. *R' F L' F2 U' F L R U F' B' R' B' L' R' F' B2 D R' D' Rw' Uw
*51. *F B R' F2 U B' D2 B' D B' F R L2 U B' R L2 B2 D'
*52. *D2 L2 F2 D B L B' U R U2 F' U' R2 L2 U D' L B L' Fw' Uw'
*53. *U D2 R2 D' R B2 U' L' B2 D' B F' L B' D2 B' R2 B U F Rw Uw2
*54. *U D' B' L2 R U' R' D' U' B' D' U L F U' R2 F' L F' L' B Rw' Uw2
*55. *L' R2 B U2 F' R F R2 D' L' D U F2 L' R F2 D2 F R2 L' D' Fw Uw'
*56. *B' L2 R' F' L' D2 R' F D' U' L' F U R' U' R' B2 U' R Fw' Uw
*57. *B L' D2 R L' F2 B U2 L' F R L' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L B' Uw
*58. *L' F' L2 F2 B' L' B L U2 D2 R2 U' B L' R' U B D F Rw' Uw'
*59. *B2 L2 R' B' D2 R' L D' L F R' U B' D2 F' R B2 D' F2 Rw' Uw
*60. *R2 F2 L F' B' D B D L' D' U2 F' R2 U' R F' D U2 B2 L R Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R F' R2 B' L D2 L' B2 L' F' U L2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2
*2. *R B2 L' D2 R' F U2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 L D2 B2 U2
*3. *D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 F U L2 U' B L R2 D2
*4. *L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L' U2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L' F' U'
*5. *U2 D L2 D' R2 F' D' F2 L F2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' F D2 B2 L' B F R2 U2
*2. *D2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' U' F2 L R2 B R' F' L' F2 R'
*3. *D L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F D' R' U2 F2 D'
*4. *D2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 R F L D' B' L F' D' F' R'
*5. *B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 U' B' U' L F' D' U R D' B2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F D2 F' U2 B R2 F U2 R2 B2 L' D2 U' F' R U' B' L2 B' U2
*2. *D' R2 D F2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 L F' R' B F2 L B2 D' F L'
*3. *R' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 R F2 D2 U' F2 D' F' R' B2 L U R F'
*4. *D B R D B' U2 B R' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D
*5. *F L2 U' F' B2 U2 D' R F' L F U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 L' D R2 F' D2 B' F' R' F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R2 U R' U2 R' U F' U2 R U
*3. *U2 B2 R B2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 L' U R' D2 B2 L2 B' U' B' D
*4. *F D2 F' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 Fw F D2 Fw2 D' U2 Fw' L B2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 D' U F' U2 F2 Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 R' D' Uw B2 F' D Rw Uw' L2 Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' R' F2 U F' U F R U'
*3. *L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 R' B R2 D2 F D R U2 L'
*4. *U B R2 Uw2 U' F R2 Fw2 Rw R2 D U Fw' Uw Fw' F2 L' Uw2 Rw D' Uw2 L2 R2 B2 D' L' R2 B L R' U Rw' U F2 D2 B F D2 U F2
*5. *B2 L R B2 L U' B' D' Uw' Lw D L F' D' U' B F' Rw2 Dw2 Lw F' Lw' F L Bw2 Dw2 B F Lw B2 L2 Dw B L2 Rw R2 B Fw' D Bw' F2 Lw' Bw2 Lw Rw B' Fw' Rw2 D2 Dw2 U2 Fw' L' D' Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F R2 F' U2 R F U2 R2 F U'
*3. *U2 B R B2 L' B' D F R2 U' R2 F' D2 F2 B' R2 F' B' R2 D2 F2
*4. *D' Uw2 Fw' D' L' R2 U R' D Fw' U' L2 B R B2 Uw L2 Uw' B' Fw2 F' D2 L' Fw2 D Fw' F' D' R2 U R' B L Fw Rw' D' B' Uw Fw' Rw
*5. *Bw2 F' D U L' Bw2 F Rw2 B2 Rw' F' Rw' B D U2 Fw' Dw2 L' Fw2 D' L2 R D Dw' Uw2 L2 U2 Rw' B F2 Lw2 R Fw' R' Uw' U' R' Uw Bw2 R' F D' B' D' F' Uw2 B2 F' L Dw2 F L D' Bw Fw' F Dw' U2 Bw2 F
*6. *U' B 3U R2 U2 B2 R2 2D2 U' L2 2U 3R2 D 2B2 2D2 B' L2 3U2 3R 3U2 U' 3F' R U' 2L2 3R2 F' 2D F R' 3U' B 2B R' 2F' F L' 3U' 2L 2U' L 3F' 2F2 L' 2B' 2D' U' F L2 D' F' 2L2 3F 2F' 3U 2F' 3R' 3U2 U' 2L2 2B 3F' L 2L' 2R2 2F D 3R R2 2D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U F' U R' F' R U2 R'
*3. *U F2 R B' U' L' U2 B U' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U2 B'
*4. *L D U Fw2 Rw' U' L R' B F R2 U Rw2 D' F' Uw2 R F L2 Fw' D2 R D' Uw2 L' R2 F' R2 F' Rw' B U' Rw' R' U Rw R' U2 Rw' R'
*5. *L R B2 R2 Uw' U' Rw2 Bw Fw' Lw' R' Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Uw' Fw' D' L' R' Bw2 D' Lw' Dw L' Lw R' Uw Rw2 R' U B2 Rw' D Uw B' F' R D' Uw R2 Dw2 F' R2 Fw' F' U' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw Uw2 Bw' R D Dw U Rw' Dw'
*6. *R D 3U' U B F2 D' 2U2 F' L 3F' 2L2 3U R' 2B F2 L2 B D 2R2 R 2U 3F2 2L 3R U L' 2R B2 2B2 F2 D 2L' 2R2 2B2 2U' 2R 3U' 3F' 2F' 3R R2 2U2 L' 2R' 2D 3R2 F' 3U 2B 2U2 U2 L' 3F 2F F' 2L2 3R2 D2 3U 2B' L2 D2 B' D2 2D' 3U2 2U' F' 2R
*7. *2L B' 3B F2 R' 2F' L B 3D R2 3F' 2F 2R 2B 2D2 3U B' 3R R' 2F2 L2 F U 2R 3U2 2U' U R U2 R' B2 2D2 2B F2 2D' U R' 2U2 2F 2L' 3L' 3F 3L2 3D2 3U2 2U' U' 2F2 U2 3L' 3B' 2F' L' 2L' 2R2 R2 U 2R 3F U 3B' 2U' U' 2B2 3F 3L 2D2 3D 2L' R2 3B2 F' 3D' 2B' 3B 3F 2R2 2D2 3D2 3F 2L 3L' 2U 3F' D' R2 F' L' 3B2 U' L2 3R2 D2 U2 3L2 2B2 R2 B' 3D' 2U2

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR2+ DL2- UL6+ U3- R3+ D2+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R3- D4- L5+ ALL2- UR DL UL
*2. *UR2+ DR4+ DL0+ UL1- U6+ R3+ D4+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U4- R2+ D1+ L2- ALL5+ DR
*3. *UR6+ DR2- DL5+ UL5+ U6+ R5+ D2- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R4- D3+ L4- ALL2+ UR DR DL
*4. *UR1+ DR5+ DL2- UL2+ U4+ R5- D1+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R4- D5+ L3+ ALL3+ UL
*5. *UR1- DR1- DL4- UL2+ U2- R5+ D1+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL0+ DR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' R' B' U B' R' B R' r' b' u'
*2. *B' R U B' R' B' U l' r' b u
*3. *L' B' L R U L U' L l' r b' u'
*4. *L R' B R L B' L l r' b u'
*5. *U L B L' U B R' L' l' b

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 6) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 4)
*2. *(4, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (0, 1) /
*3. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (-1, 2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, 3) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0)

*Skewb
1. *B' R' L B L' B' U' R' U B' U'
*2. *R' U' B R' L' B R' L U' B' U'
*3. *L' B' U' B L B U' L' R' U'
*4. *U L' R L' R' B' R' L R B' U'
*5. *R' U R' B L' U R U B R' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R U2 R F U2 F U2 F' U2
*3. *D B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D' F' L F D2 B' R U L' D2 U2
*4. *L2 D2 F2 U2 B L Uw B F2 Uw L' F L Rw' D U' L' R2 U' Fw2 L' R2 D Fw2 R Fw Rw2 Uw2 B F' Rw B' L2 U R Fw2 L D' Uw2 L
*5. *R2 Dw Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 F' Rw' D L2 D2 Bw2 D Fw2 Uw Fw' R' D Uw' Lw D' Dw2 F' U B2 Lw2 Dw' U' B Bw D B Fw' F' U' F2 Uw2 Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw Fw2 R2 Uw' U B2 F2 Dw Uw' Lw Fw2 Uw' Rw' F' U2 Bw2 Fw' L Bw U
*OH. *U2 L2 D B2 D U' R2 U' F2 U' R' B U' B2 L' D L D R B' R
*Clock. *UR1- DR1- DL4- UL3+ U4+ R1+ D1- L5- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R4- D2- L2- ALL3- UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L R L' B' R B R' l' r' b' u
*Skewb. *U' L U R L' R U' R U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks you @Mike Hughey and @MatsBergsten for doing this every week!

2x2- 2.987, 3.582, (2.963), (3.662), 3.526 = 3.365

3x3- (12.605), (24.383), 19.458, 14.398, 19.426 = 17.76

OH-36.959, (35.679), (43.706), 35.757, 37.321+ = 36.679

FMC-Will try to edit in


Recontruction of the 12.605 (PB) Full step and just really smooth.



Spoiler



U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 F' L D' U' B' R' F' D B F' R2

X2
u' F R D2 - Cross 4/4
U' y' L U L' U L U' L' - First Pair 8/12
U2 R U' R' -Second Pair 4/16
y' U' R U R' y U R' U' R - Third Pair 8/24
y U' R U R' U' R U R' U' - Fourth Pair 9/33
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' - EO 12/45
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' - OLL 8/53
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - Corners of Last Layer 15/66
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' - 12/78

78/12.605=6.188tps


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 24, 2018)

2x2 - (9.71), (13.84), 11.29, 11.29, 13.19 = 11.92
5x5 - 2:43.89, (2:52.60), 2:33.00, (2:17.36), 2:31.90 = 2:36.26
6x6 - 4:20.93, 4:09.17, 4:24.69, 4:27.06, 4:27.31 = 4:24.23
7x7 - (6:52.85), 6:22.79, 6:09.49, (5:51.36), 6:14.94 = 6:15.74


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 24, 2018)

2x2 : 4.69, (5.77), 4.76, (4.59), 4.65 = 4.70
3x3 : 13.24, 13.47, (13.19), (15.69), 14.91 = 13.87
4x4 : (52.07), 48.90, 49.68, (46.07), 49.17 = 49.25
5x5 : 1:38.76, (1:46.77), 1:34.44, (1:27.57), 1:42.99 = 1:38.73
6x6 : (2:31.41), 2:44.44, 2:40.16, (2:49.47), 2:35.71 = 2:40.10
7x7 : 3:57.96, (3:55.92), 3:58.27, (4:04.28), 3:59.70 = 3:58.64
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 37.64, (32.84), (38.75), 35.81, 36.88 = 36.78
FEET :
MTS : 45.16, (1:02.07), 45.84, 39.66, (37.24) = 43.55
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:13.25
2-5 Relay : 3:04.47
2-6 Relay : 6:03.81
2-7 Relay : 10:10.09
Clock : (12.27), 14.99, 14.40, 13.74, (15.50) = 14.38
Megaminx : 1:32.25, (1:38.98), 1:25.40, (1:24.32), 1:30.79 = 1:29.48
Pyraminx : 4.87, 4.59, (6.38), 5.94, (4.51) = 5.13
Square-1 : (32.83), (21.41), 25.07, 24.03, 31.76 = 26.95
Skewb : 9.35, (10.22), 6.33, 8.23, (4.12) = 7.97
Kilominx : (32.37), (39.85), 38.92, 36.41, 36.41 = 37.25
Mini Guildford : 6:26.60


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Apr 25, 2018)

3x3- (21.93), 23.51, (29.03), 26.12, 23.14 = 24.26
4x4- (1:48.90), 1:41.95, 1:43.42, 1:39.01, (1:38.39) = 1:41.46
5x5- (5:03.84), 6:00.94, 5:30.29, 5:19.34, (6:11.72) = 5:36.86


----------



## MattP98 (Apr 25, 2018)

3BLD: 1:26.06, 1:34.56, DNF(2:22.53)
OH: 25.72, 30.58, (23.83), 28.95, (34.42) = 28.42
Skewb: 6.34, 5.91, 6.45, (6.92), (3.42) = 6.23
4BLD: DNF(14:05), 16:31, DNF(16:32)
MBLD: 8/9 (50:54)


----------



## kbrune (Apr 26, 2018)

In the comments section for FMC where ppl write their steps. Do brackets mean that part of the solution was found during inverse scramble? 

I'm trying to see what better solvers are doing but I'm having a hard time following other ppl's solutions.

@Shadowjockey @SuperCuberYT @Jacck


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

kbrune said:


> In the comments section for FMC where ppl write their steps. Do brackets mean that part of the solution was found during inverse scramble?
> 
> I'm trying to see what better solvers are doing but I'm having a hard time following other ppl's solutions.
> 
> @Shadowjockey @SuperCuberYT @Jacck



Yes. Look at Post #4527 on FMC thread.

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/the-fmc-thread.13599/page-227


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 27, 2018)

3x3:
29.29
19.22
33.90
17.61
31.67

OH:
39.95
1:02.45
1:12.02
1:15.34
59.31

Square-1:
17.93
14.41
17.97
20.29
17.73

Megaminx:
2:31.61
3:11.86
2:58.48
3:23.95
2:50.58


----------



## Lumej (Apr 28, 2018)

2x2: (7.62), 9.65, (11.11), 9.42, 9.21 = 9.43
3x3: 19.48, (17.26), (23.67), 21.48, 23.61 = 21.52
4x4: (2:21.59), 2:07.50, (1:51.98), 1:55.13, 1:54.13 = 1:58.92
234: 2:44.44
3x3oh: 51.00, (59.55), (45.08), 55.89, 47.91 = 51.60


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 29, 2018)

Dear @Mike Hughey and @MatsBergsten,

If either of you have not seen it yet, I just wanted to point out a minor problem on this week competition website, namely: A competitor by the name of Harshil Hari has entered false results in all the events for some unknown reason, and I though that one or both of you might want to check up on that. I am not trying to find any fault with him at all, but I know for a fact that he is not being honest at all. Thank you very much for your time and help.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 29, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Dear @Mike Hughey and @MatsBergsten,
> 
> If either of you have not seen it yet, I just wanted to point out a minor problem on this week competition website, namely: A competitor by the name of Harshil Hari has entered false results in all the events for some unknown reason, and I though that one or both of you might want to check up on that. I am not trying to find any fault with him at all, but I know for a fact that he is not being honest at all. Thank you very much for your time and help.



Lol, I just came here to report this too and saw you beat me to it. I don't think anybody will doubt you in accusing this guy of faking his times, 1.73 6bld and 1.75 7bld are a bit too fast to believe


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 29, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Lol, I just came here to report this too and saw you beat me to it. I don't think anybody will doubt you in accusing this guy of faking his times, 1.73 6bld and 1.75 7bld are a bit too fast to believe


Thanks! I think that this is a classic example of what everyone has been talking about in the "Cheating at Weekly Competitions" thread


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2018)

Not particularly funny but maybe he thought so (doing it for the first time).


----------



## Clément B. (Apr 30, 2018)

2x2: 6.38, 7.19, (9.48), (4.37), 5.47 = 6.35
3x3 : (17.21), (19.63), 18.49, 17.53, 18.89 = 18.30
4x4 : 1:27.51, (1:37.60), 1:29.38, (1:18.68), 1:20.02 = 1:25.64
2-3-4 Relay: 1:46.70
3x3 OH : 27.52, 29.64, 29.18, (30.24), (24.39) = 28.78
Megaminx : 2:13.10, (1:56.75), 2:01.36, 2:02.88, (2:18.65) = 2:05.78
Pyraminx : 6.16, 8.55, (10.72), (5.25), 7.68 = 7.46
Sq-1 : 52.24, 45.84, (40.13), 42.86, (57.52) = 46.98
Skewb : 11.80, 10.67, (8.10), 9.82, (13.03) = 10.76


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2018)

Results week 17: congrats to cubeshepherd, Martin Fronescu and thecubingwizard 

*2x2x2*(127)

 1.66 Khairur Rachim
 1.76 applezfall
 1.78 asacuber
 2.04 MattheoDW
 2.19 leomannen
 2.23 Martin Fronescu
 2.35 cubeshepherd
 2.50 lejitcuber
 2.56 oskarinn
 2.65 TheDubDubJr
 2.71 OriginalUsername
 2.76 [email protected]
 2.77 tdm
 2.82 mihnea3000
 2.86 DhruvA
 2.92 Rubiksdude4144
 2.95 Competition Cuber
 2.95 Sixstringcal
 2.99 schapel
 3.01 thecubingwizard
 3.09 2017LAMB06
 3.11 Jscuber
 3.11 asiahyoo1997
 3.36 Duncan Bannon
 3.37 2016LAIL01
 3.40 TM65789
 3.45 Nihahhat
 3.47 DGCubes
 3.48 turtwig
 3.51 ichcubegern
 3.53 the super cuber
 3.55 Mackenzie Dy
 3.58 Nikhil George
 3.65 G2013
 3.80 Marcus Siu
 3.81 MartinN13
 3.85 Zeke Mackay
 3.86 ARandomCuber
 3.90 leudcfa
 3.95 speedcuber71
 4.01 AidanNoogie
 4.02 Jami Viljanen
 4.17 typo56
 4.17 RobinCube
 4.20 [email protected]
 4.26 T1_M0
 4.30 petrudc
 4.36 sigalig
 4.38 NolanDoes2x2
 4.41 MCuber
 4.58 Lykos
 4.61 sam596
 4.61 ican97
 4.61 JoshuaStacker
 4.63 Kit Clement
 4.67 BradenTheMagician
 4.69 BMcCl1
 4.70 bacyril
 4.84 Kris Gonnella
 4.84 topppits
 5.00 Maya Maghiar
 5.02 Shadowjockey
 5.03 Oatch
 5.11 Turkey vld
 5.11 DumplingMaster
 5.15 whatshisbucket
 5.17 obelisk477
 5.18 dhafin
 5.19 Moonwink Cuber
 5.19 Keenan Johnson
 5.21 miasponseller
 5.22 nadavrosett
 5.24 tigermaxi
 5.27 E-Cuber
 5.44 Aerospry
 5.46 yghklvn
 5.51 Elysian_Hunter
 5.53 TipsterTrickster
 5.55 Underwatercuber
 5.63 abunickabhi
 5.63 oliviervlcube
 5.71 thunderbell cuber
 5.75 SpartanSailor
 5.78 Xauxage
 5.90 swankfukinc
 6.00 Glomnipotent
 6.01 xyzzy
 6.01 david_5647
 6.06 scylla
 6.09 Bogdan
 6.12 h2f
 6.16 kumato
 6.26 PotatoesAreUs
 6.27 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.35 Clément B.
 6.41 James Behrle
 6.50 kbrune
 6.64 Teemu
 6.67 LostGent
 6.70 Ianwubby
 6.76 Ali161102
 6.89 AdamRubiksCubed
 7.05 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.14 mrjames113083
 7.25 SirVivor
 7.37 Lewis
 7.54 luki446
 7.56 redoxxy
 8.03 speedcube.insta
 8.54 theos
 8.69 Bubbagrub
 8.69 RifleCat
 9.29 FireCuber
 9.43 Lumej
 10.21 dschieses
 10.21 Bart Van Eynde
 11.16 Jacck
 11.81 One Wheel
 11.86 Necross
 11.92 Reprobate
 12.26 Theo Leinad
 12.60 iShruthi
 12.88 HighQualityCollection
 15.34 MatsBergsten
 15.56 GTregay
 26.92 shawnbyday
 DNF dnguyen2204
*3x3x3 *(143)

 7.18 lejitcuber
 7.47 asiahyoo1997
 7.85 schapel
 8.17 speedcuber71
 8.26 Martin Fronescu
 8.42 OriginalUsername
 8.42 Khairur Rachim
 8.73 tdm
 9.06 Competition Cuber
 9.12 ichcubegern
 9.14 jancsi02
 9.25 thecubingwizard
 9.35 asacuber
 9.60 Jscuber
 9.61 cubeshepherd
 9.73 Zeke Mackay
 9.79 DGCubes
 9.83 turtwig
 9.83 the super cuber
 9.92 mihnea3000
 9.94 applezfall
 10.05 MattheoDW
 10.25 DhruvA
 10.40 Shadowjockey
 10.44 typeman5
 10.53 AidanNoogie
 10.64 Nikhil George
 10.89 G2013
 11.09 AlexGFX
 11.10 TheDubDubJr
 11.22 2017LAMB06
 11.23 abunickabhi
 11.26 Mackenzie Dy
 11.28 Marcus Siu
 11.35 obelisk477
 11.35 uesyuu
 11.38 GenTheThief
 11.42 miasponseller
 11.42 [email protected]
 11.46 Rubiksdude4144
 11.51 petrudc
 11.67 BradenTheMagician
 11.94 Ianwubby
 12.04 MCuber
 12.20 DaniëlKassab1
 12.39 typo56
 12.58 Maya Maghiar
 12.61 sigalig
 12.64 Keenan Johnson
 12.75 DumplingMaster
 12.76 yghklvn
 12.78 Underwatercuber
 12.80 BMcCl1
 12.83 Sixstringcal
 12.87 pjk
 13.04 xyzzy
 13.04 leomannen
 13.11 Moonwink Cuber
 13.16 E-Cuber
 13.20 Jami Viljanen
 13.21 Keroma12
 13.25 RobinCube
 13.30 Elysian_Hunter
 13.39 ARandomCuber
 13.44 SirVivor
 13.46 sam596
 13.68 mrjames113083
 13.75 [email protected]
 13.85 Aerospry
 13.87 bacyril
 14.26 ican97
 14.29 LostGent
 14.50 tigermaxi
 14.51 Glomnipotent
 14.56 leudcfa
 14.60 Kit Clement
 14.71 Bogdan
 14.71 Lykos
 14.76 PotatoesAreUs
 14.80 T1_M0
 15.26 Turkey vld
 15.30 buzzteam4
 15.43 oskarinn
 15.44 ComputerGuy365
 16.15 david_5647
 16.20 h2f
 16.51 whatshisbucket
 16.56 kbrune
 16.61 speedcube.insta
 16.84 NolanDoes2x2
 16.85 kumato
 16.88 Moreno van Rooijen
 17.00 topppits
 17.10 Oatch
 17.16 RifleCat
 17.29 swankfukinc
 17.75 Duncan Bannon
 17.81 MartinN13
 17.89 Teemu
 17.93 TipsterTrickster
 18.30 Clément B.
 18.45 dhafin
 18.67 az897
 18.72 scylla
 18.92 campos20
 18.95 TM65789
 19.10 AdamRubiksCubed
 19.39 InlandEmpireCuber
 19.58 Ali161102
 19.74 Xauxage
 20.59 GTregay
 20.84 nadavrosett
 21.52 Lumej
 21.52 SpartanSailor
 21.75 Lewis
 21.97 Bubbagrub
 22.06 luki446
 22.49 James Behrle
 22.82 theos
 23.17 redoxxy
 23.52 HighQualityCollection
 24.26 Petri Krzywacki
 24.99 dnguyen2204
 25.10 oliviervlcube
 25.22 Kris Gonnella
 26.25 One Wheel
 26.58 thunderbell cuber
 26.73 Thom S.
 26.82 Theo Leinad
 27.06 hfsdo
 27.30 JoshuaStacker
 30.27 dschieses
 31.30 Necross
 31.85 iShruthi
 31.91 RyuKagamine
 32.19 Prashant Saran
 32.50 Jacck
 32.50 MatsBergsten
 34.34 Bart Van Eynde
 34.60 WillyTheWizard
 53.00 shawnbyday
 59.83 ronjalundblad
 DNF Nihahhat
*4x4x4*(108)

 30.20 asiahyoo1997
 31.22 lejitcuber
 33.23 schapel
 34.38 thecubingwizard
 34.72 Khairur Rachim
 35.87 speedcuber71
 36.62 Martin Fronescu
 39.10 ichcubegern
 39.16 uesyuu
 39.19 jancsi02
 39.37 turtwig
 39.66 G2013
 39.99 mihnea3000
 40.00 tdm
 40.37 Shadowjockey
 40.49 OriginalUsername
 40.50 Nikhil George
 42.02 cubeshepherd
 42.08 DhruvA
 42.90 DGCubes
 43.47 abunickabhi
 44.10 DaniëlKassab1
 44.58 Competition Cuber
 45.72 Keenan Johnson
 45.76 typo56
 45.83 Nihahhat
 45.89 Keroma12
 46.37 petrudc
 46.74 Marcus Siu
 46.87 AidanNoogie
 48.02 Jscuber
 48.20 2016LAIL01
 49.25 bacyril
 49.42 MCuber
 50.60 xyzzy
 50.64 Kit Clement
 51.13 oskarinn
 51.37 BradenTheMagician
 51.47 Zeke Mackay
 51.49 sigalig
 51.79 [email protected]
 52.30 Ianwubby
 52.37 T1_M0
 53.33 Sixstringcal
 53.45 mrjames113083
 53.75 2017LAMB06
 54.61 pjk
 55.31 ComputerGuy365
 55.63 leudcfa
 55.76 ARandomCuber
 55.99 david_5647
 56.54 Maya Maghiar
 57.19 E-Cuber
 58.81 Glomnipotent
 58.89 applezfall
 59.56 PotatoesAreUs
 1:00.16 Rubiksdude4144
 1:00.89 ican97
 1:03.90 swankfukinc
 1:04.67 Jami Viljanen
 1:05.31 obelisk477
 1:05.50 sam596
 1:07.04 Moonwink Cuber
 1:07.17 RobinCube
 1:07.30 Turkey vld
 1:08.36 Elysian_Hunter
 1:10.03 Aerospry
 1:11.18 Bogdan
 1:12.98 dhafin
 1:14.52 TipsterTrickster
 1:14.66 James Behrle
 1:14.89 tigermaxi
 1:14.90 Lykos
 1:16.26 h2f
 1:19.68 RifleCat
 1:19.90 kbrune
 1:21.11 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:21.25 topppits
 1:21.86 SpartanSailor
 1:23.56 Bubbagrub
 1:24.55 BMcCl1
 1:25.64 Clément B.
 1:27.53 Teemu
 1:30.51 miasponseller
 1:30.56 GTregay
 1:32.04 oliviervlcube
 1:33.32 One Wheel
 1:33.80 luki446
 1:39.06 HighQualityCollection
 1:39.94 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:41.46 Petri Krzywacki
 1:41.60 dnguyen2204
 1:43.13 LostGent
 1:43.77 AdamRubiksCubed
 1:43.94 ShortPanda
 1:47.99 kumato
 1:48.94 SirVivor
 1:51.50 TM65789
 1:51.83 redoxxy
 1:54.05 hfsdo
 1:57.03 speedcube.insta
 1:58.92 Lumej
 2:00.39 Jacck
 2:02.30 JoshuaStacker
 2:04.63 MatsBergsten
 2:06.63 thunderbell cuber
 2:07.79 scylla
 3:00.38 Bart Van Eynde
*5x5x5*(80)

 52.84 asiahyoo1997
 1:01.52 schapel
 1:10.11 Shadowjockey
 1:10.90 speedcuber71
 1:13.12 thecubingwizard
 1:13.31 ichcubegern
 1:14.04 uesyuu
 1:14.31 Martin Fronescu
 1:14.96 Khairur Rachim
 1:16.80 mihnea3000
 1:21.54 Nikhil George
 1:22.45 Competition Cuber
 1:23.37 G2013
 1:23.49 cubeshepherd
 1:23.59 Keroma12
 1:25.11 DGCubes
 1:25.88 turtwig
 1:26.69 OriginalUsername
 1:27.00 AidanNoogie
 1:28.40 abunickabhi
 1:31.30 Marcus Siu
 1:32.45 [email protected]
 1:32.72 sigalig
 1:33.85 jancsi02
 1:35.84 Brendan Bakker
 1:36.36 xyzzy
 1:38.40 Ianwubby
 1:38.73 bacyril
 1:40.33 pjk
 1:44.31 Glomnipotent
 1:45.32 david_5647
 1:45.84 MCuber
 1:46.27 tdm
 1:46.40 Keenan Johnson
 1:48.16 obelisk477
 1:49.14 petrudc
 1:49.20 Jscuber
 1:50.30 Kit Clement
 1:52.45 az897
 1:53.47 PotatoesAreUs
 1:53.48 T1_M0
 1:56.03 TipsterTrickster
 1:56.16 oskarinn
 1:57.96 2016LAIL01
 1:58.63 James Behrle
 1:59.75 applezfall
 2:01.32 OJ Cubing
 2:05.18 Maya Maghiar
 2:05.35 sam596
 2:07.02 swankfukinc
 2:09.38 Bogdan
 2:10.13 leudcfa
 2:14.44 2017LAMB06
 2:19.67 Moonwink Cuber
 2:22.36 Aerospry
 2:30.57 miasponseller
 2:32.48 Mike Hughey
 2:32.61 kbrune
 2:34.56 RifleCat
 2:35.92 Lykos
 2:36.26 Reprobate
 2:38.84 One Wheel
 2:39.08 Rubiksdude4144
 2:48.04 h2f
 2:52.51 redoxxy
 2:54.38 SirVivor
 2:54.54 dhafin
 2:58.78 topppits
 3:05.79 BMcCl1
 3:07.26 HighQualityCollection
 3:20.07 GTregay
 3:30.60 SpartanSailor
 3:47.08 MatsBergsten
 4:04.86 hfsdo
 4:06.07 AdamRubiksCubed
 4:20.20 speedcube.insta
 5:36.86 Petri Krzywacki
 8:24.50 shawnbyday
12:48.00 TM65789
 DNF Ali161102
*6x6x6*(34)

 2:03.34 the super cuber
 2:11.95 thecubingwizard
 2:27.03 Martin Fronescu
 2:29.34 Shadowjockey
 2:40.10 bacyril
 2:44.98 Keroma12
 2:52.17 Ianwubby
 2:53.57 cubeshepherd
 2:53.85 OriginalUsername
 2:58.38 speedcuber71
 3:03.56 DGCubes
 3:07.61 abunickabhi
 3:09.79 [email protected]
 3:22.35 Marcus Siu
 3:28.24 TipsterTrickster
 3:36.04 Competition Cuber
 3:40.77 Kit Clement
 4:13.62 leudcfa
 4:19.24 T1_M0
 4:19.74 swankfukinc
 4:24.23 Reprobate
 4:26.08 Lykos
 4:36.26 Mike Hughey
 4:37.88 One Wheel
 4:52.00 redoxxy
 4:54.02 OJ Cubing
 5:22.92 Lewis
 5:45.44 GTregay
 5:48.98 RyuKagamine
 5:56.27 kbrune
 5:56.58 h2f
 6:46.34 Glomnipotent
 6:56.38 MatsBergsten
 DNF AidanNoogie
*7x7x7*(27)

 2:55.89 lejitcuber
 3:24.47 thecubingwizard
 3:35.49 Shadowjockey
 3:43.52 Martin Fronescu
 3:58.64 bacyril
 4:27.86 G2013
 4:33.83 Ianwubby
 4:42.86 DGCubes
 4:43.50 OriginalUsername
 4:58.35 cubeshepherd
 6:01.19 T1_M0
 6:15.74 Reprobate
 6:41.89 swankfukinc
 6:51.12 One Wheel
 7:02.78 Lykos
 7:07.08 Glomnipotent
 7:19.38 leudcfa
 7:41.12 RyuKagamine
 8:17.42 Aerospry
 8:41.24 Jacck
 8:49.48 kbrune
 9:13.00 GTregay
13:34.56 Bubbagrub
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF Kit Clement
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(98)

 11.93 Khairur Rachim
 13.71 tdm
 15.07 asiahyoo1997
 16.45 Martin Fronescu
 16.46 ichcubegern
 16.75 DhruvA
 16.75 the super cuber
 17.30 Nihahhat
 17.54 typeman5
 17.60 turtwig
 17.64 Nikhil George
 17.74 thecubingwizard
 18.67 OriginalUsername
 18.79 cubeshepherd
 18.81 Glomnipotent
 19.01 jancsi02
 19.31 Jscuber
 19.32 2017LAMB06
 19.63 asacuber
 19.73 abunickabhi
 19.97 TheDubDubJr
 20.07 BradenTheMagician
 20.41 DGCubes
 20.72 AidanNoogie
 21.30 mihnea3000
 21.50 typo56
 21.57 Shadowjockey
 21.71 sigalig
 21.97 ARandomCuber
 22.13 leomannen
 22.93 Kit Clement
 23.09 Sixstringcal
 23.27 Ianwubby
 23.45 oskarinn
 23.98 G2013
 24.15 T1_M0
 24.20 applezfall
 24.59 Marcus Siu
 24.99 xyzzy
 26.19 Keroma12
 26.21 speedcuber71
 26.80 SirVivor
 27.97 [email protected]
 27.99 pjk
 28.16 dhafin
 28.42 MattP98
 28.47 MCuber
 28.72 Mackenzie Dy
 28.78 Clément B.
 28.87 Aerospry
 29.65 mrjames113083
 29.82 leudcfa
 29.83 Lykos
 30.00 BMcCl1
 30.94 RobinCube
 31.35 Underwatercuber
 31.56 Rubiksdude4144
 33.48 buzzteam4
 33.60 Turkey vld
 33.75 [email protected]
 33.81 Bogdan
 34.47 tigermaxi
 35.29 Jami Viljanen
 36.47 E-Cuber
 36.58 Duncan Bannon
 36.72 DumplingMaster
 36.78 bacyril
 36.98 speedcube.insta
 38.56 david_5647
 38.61 h2f
 39.74 swankfukinc
 39.90 TM65789
 41.16 Bubbagrub
 41.24 miasponseller
 42.56 campos20
 44.46 RyuKagamine
 44.55 redoxxy
 45.34 PotatoesAreUs
 45.72 kumato
 46.25 kbrune
 48.51 InlandEmpireCuber
 51.58 RifleCat
 51.60 Lumej
 52.09 HighQualityCollection
 54.68 NolanDoes2x2
 56.65 scylla
 58.43 One Wheel
 1:00.03 AdamRubiksCubed
 1:04.59 Thom S.
 1:06.95 Jacck
 1:07.16 SpartanSailor
 1:18.96 iShruthi
 1:25.65 Bart Van Eynde
 1:26.27 Necross
 1:27.08 WillyTheWizard
 2:34.53 MatsBergsten
 DNF yghklvn
 DNF Ali161102
*3x3 with feet*(16)

 53.65 cubeshepherd
 55.08 Nihahhat
 58.48 Bubbagrub
 59.11 Martin Fronescu
 1:07.15 BradenTheMagician
 1:07.83 redoxxy
 1:13.18 T1_M0
 1:18.22 Shadowjockey
 1:26.63 MartinN13
 1:35.55 OriginalUsername
 2:07.44 Underwatercuber
 2:07.54 Kit Clement
 2:17.60 E-Cuber
 2:23.83 One Wheel
 3:23.62 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:27.17 dhafin
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(47)

 3.96 TheDubDubJr
 3.98 applezfall
 4.17 leomannen
 4.82 asacuber
 5.32 thunderbell cuber
 5.78 thecubingwizard
 8.18 TM65789
 8.54 turtwig
 9.01 the super cuber
 11.18 Martin Fronescu
 11.39 sigalig
 12.61 G2013
 12.78 ichcubegern
 13.08 cubeshepherd
 13.69 oskarinn
 14.82 OriginalUsername
 15.03 schapel
 16.05 abunickabhi
 17.88 T1_M0
 18.13 dhafin
 19.21 typo56
 19.37 h2f
 20.82 Shadowjockey
 21.59 Xauxage
 21.88 Rubiksdude4144
 23.68 [email protected]
 25.11 speedcuber71
 27.98 Kit Clement
 29.89 MatsBergsten
 30.27 Keenan Johnson
 30.55 kbrune
 33.73 TipsterTrickster
 36.52 whatshisbucket
 36.78 Oatch
 37.70 2017LAMB06
 43.21 redoxxy
 43.76 Lykos
 47.20 Jacck
 49.34 MCuber
 1:01.23 Bogdan
 1:02.03 mrjames113083
 1:10.54 SpartanSailor
 1:46.04 dnguyen2204
 1:47.72 RifleCat
 2:04.22 Glomnipotent
 DNF luki446
 DNF scylla
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(44)

 20.24 G2013
 22.66 ican97
 23.46 schapel
 24.93 sigalig
 28.99 the super cuber
 31.17 abunickabhi
 39.41 pinser
 45.94 Nikhil George
 47.36 T1_M0
 50.24 Lykos
 52.76 h2f
 1:04.97 speedcuber71
 1:07.91 MatsBergsten
 1:08.94 dhafin
 1:10.74 turtwig
 1:14.59 campos20
 1:15.75 cubeshepherd
 1:18.56 Keenan Johnson
 1:19.33 Brendan Bakker
 1:19.78 redoxxy
 1:21.22 typo56
 1:26.06 MattP98
 1:26.13 kbrune
 1:29.09 Kit Clement
 1:32.21 Shadowjockey
 1:38.69 obelisk477
 1:42.78 thecubingwizard
 1:56.67 Underwatercuber
 2:11.90 ComputerGuy365
 2:25.11 Oatch
 2:26.50 Jacck
 2:37.92 Nihahhat
 2:37.99 2016LAIL01
 3:04.16 [email protected]
 3:43.83 Glomnipotent
 4:05.69 Bogdan
 4:56.74 TipsterTrickster
 6:25.07 MCuber
 7:17.59 SpartanSailor
 DNF dschieses
 DNF InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF scylla
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(23)

 1:40.66 schapel
 2:22.78 pinser
 2:30.34 sigalig
 2:58.46 abunickabhi
 4:19.34 T1_M0
 5:22.04 MatsBergsten
 5:56.56 redoxxy
 6:17.87 cubeshepherd
 6:32.63 Mike Hughey
 7:15.11 h2f
 9:09.25 Kit Clement
15:06.11 kbrune
16:31.00 MattP98
19:04.86 TipsterTrickster
26:28.68 Glomnipotent
 DNF Brendan Bakker
 DNF Lykos
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Jacck
 DNF G2013
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(14)

 4:24.82 the super cuber
 4:29.93 sigalig
 7:11.70 abunickabhi
13:45.10 MatsBergsten
14:09.82 OJ Cubing
17:42.35 h2f
20:26.32 cubeshepherd
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF kbrune
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF Jacck
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

31:22.91 Jacck
31:46.02 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

34 42/50 (60:00)  the super cuber
8 14/20 (57:11)  Lykos
7 8/9 (50:54)  MattP98
6 7/8 (44:23)  cubeshepherd
4 6/8 (37:19)  MatsBergsten
3 5/7 (11:24)  G2013
3 3/3 (12:41)  Kit Clement
2 2/2 ( 4:57)  h2f
2 3/4 (13:42)  redoxxy
1 2/3 (24:00)  MCuber
1 2/3 (26:57)  TipsterTrickster
DNF 1/2 ( 2:40)  speedcuber71
DNF 1/2 ( 8:23)  Jacck
DNF 1/3 (10:10)  dhafin
*3x3 Match the scramble*(18)

 38.90 thecubingwizard
 42.84 speedcuber71
 43.55 bacyril
 48.32 speedcube.insta
 48.55 cubeshepherd
 52.86 Shadowjockey
 56.10 T1_M0
 1:06.66 Kit Clement
 1:10.79 Marcus Siu
 1:12.41 Bogdan
 1:29.69 Martin Fronescu
 1:33.41 applezfall
 1:37.93 Competition Cuber
 1:52.81 MatsBergsten
 1:59.54 Glomnipotent
 2:04.50 kbrune
 DNF G2013
 DNF dhafin
*2-3-4 Relay*(71)

 46.79 Khairur Rachim
 47.17 asiahyoo1997
 47.77 ichcubegern
 48.58 speedcuber71
 49.90 thecubingwizard
 54.20 Martin Fronescu
 54.34 G2013
 55.00 tdm
 55.21 Competition Cuber
 56.23 MattheoDW
 56.75 abunickabhi
 57.21 cubeshepherd
 57.66 OriginalUsername
 59.98 Nikhil George
 1:02.04 DGCubes
 1:04.02 Ianwubby
 1:04.04 AidanNoogie
 1:04.11 DhruvA
 1:04.64 Shadowjockey
 1:06.57 Marcus Siu
 1:06.72 [email protected]
 1:08.14 turtwig
 1:13.25 bacyril
 1:13.81 obelisk477
 1:16.54 MCuber
 1:17.06 xyzzy
 1:18.11 2017LAMB06
 1:18.21 Kit Clement
 1:18.22 E-Cuber
 1:20.73 the super cuber
 1:22.84 BradenTheMagician
 1:23.15 Elysian_Hunter
 1:24.17 T1_M0
 1:24.18 mrjames113083
 1:24.56 Jami Viljanen
 1:26.78 Turkey vld
 1:26.84 applezfall
 1:32.47 PotatoesAreUs
 1:32.88 h2f
 1:34.11 Aerospry
 1:35.08 Glomnipotent
 1:35.59 kbrune
 1:36.71 miasponseller
 1:36.75 swankfukinc
 1:37.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:38.11 Bogdan
 1:39.62 tigermaxi
 1:39.91 dhafin
 1:46.70 Clément B.
 1:49.25 Teemu
 1:50.37 BMcCl1
 1:53.05 Lykos
 1:53.59 AdamRubiksCubed
 1:58.13 RifleCat
 1:58.18 Lewis
 1:59.32 James Behrle
 2:00.00 speedcube.insta
 2:05.68 SpartanSailor
 2:15.02 scylla
 2:19.41 One Wheel
 2:19.75 kumato
 2:23.84 NolanDoes2x2
 2:24.00 GTregay
 2:24.89 redoxxy
 2:44.44 Lumej
 2:50.07 Jacck
 3:03.58 MatsBergsten
 3:25.90 Bart Van Eynde
 3:46.57 TM65789
 3:53.44 Kris Gonnella
 4:05.74 Necross
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)

 1:36.95 asiahyoo1997
 2:01.36 Khairur Rachim
 2:01.80 Martin Fronescu
 2:04.61 ichcubegern
 2:06.08 thecubingwizard
 2:07.56 Shadowjockey
 2:09.03 Competition Cuber
 2:17.36 OriginalUsername
 2:21.28 G2013
 2:23.60 abunickabhi
 2:25.73 DGCubes
 2:30.57 cubeshepherd
 2:31.77 Nikhil George
 2:44.44 Marcus Siu
 2:53.75 obelisk477
 2:54.86 xyzzy
 2:56.17 Kit Clement
 3:04.47 bacyril
 3:07.28 Glomnipotent
 3:23.69 applezfall
 3:23.85 T1_M0
 3:26.04 PotatoesAreUs
 3:30.35 2017LAMB06
 3:45.13 swankfukinc
 3:49.14 Bogdan
 3:59.04 miasponseller
 4:04.18 Aerospry
 4:15.75 Lykos
 4:23.82 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:24.18 RifleCat
 4:25.73 James Behrle
 4:33.28 dhafin
 4:36.85 kbrune
 4:50.20 Lewis
 4:56.30 kumato
 5:08.14 GTregay
 5:09.72 AdamRubiksCubed
 5:13.22 One Wheel
 5:31.80 redoxxy
 5:32.69 BMcCl1
 5:46.98 speedcube.insta
 5:49.88 Jacck
 5:52.97 SpartanSailor
 DNF tigermaxi
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)

 4:28.39 thecubingwizard
 4:55.25 Martin Fronescu
 4:57.67 Shadowjockey
 5:10.62 OriginalUsername
 5:36.75 abunickabhi
 5:38.22 cubeshepherd
 6:03.13 Competition Cuber
 6:03.81 bacyril
 6:19.68 Kit Clement
 7:58.59 swankfukinc
 8:42.42 Lykos
 8:54.43 Glomnipotent
 9:46.66 kbrune
10:10.00 One Wheel
11:08.23 redoxxy
11:46.46 GTregay
13:12.00 MatsBergsten
13:19.52 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)

 8:21.15 Shadowjockey
 8:54.08 Martin Fronescu
10:10.09 bacyril
10:13.70 OriginalUsername
11:22.60 Kit Clement
11:34.83 cubeshepherd
16:00.34 swankfukinc
16:35.78 Glomnipotent
17:55.55 redoxxy
17:58.54 One Wheel
19:58.85 kbrune
21:40.78 GTregay
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

23 TheDubDubJr
26 Kit Clement
27 campos20
28 thecubingwizard
28 Jacck
29 the super cuber
31 Shadowjockey
34 kbrune
34 DGCubes
35 cubeshepherd
38 Bogdan
38 theos
42 MCuber
46 mrjames113083
48 2017LAMB06
50 Competition Cuber
*Skewb*(85)

 2.45 lejitcuber
 2.47 MattheoDW
 4.00 Nihahhat
 4.06 thecubingwizard
 4.06 asacuber
 4.11 Marcus Siu
 4.45 cubeshepherd
 4.60 typo56
 4.73 [email protected]
 4.92 Martin Fronescu
 4.97 TipsterTrickster
 5.02 applezfall
 5.07 ichcubegern
 5.14 2016LAIL01
 5.24 DhruvA
 5.39 TheDubDubJr
 5.43 AidanNoogie
 5.47 Rubiksdude4144
 5.72 MCuber
 5.92 Kit Clement
 5.97 mihnea3000
 6.02 leudcfa
 6.05 DGCubes
 6.23 MattP98
 6.31 Xauxage
 6.32 Shadowjockey
 6.54 RobinCube
 6.62 sam596
 6.68 Sixstringcal
 6.71 Kris Gonnella
 6.77 MartinN13
 6.78 2017LAMB06
 6.84 OriginalUsername
 6.92 Bogdan
 6.93 G2013
 6.94 Competition Cuber
 7.04 Lykos
 7.54 ComputerGuy365
 7.72 oskarinn
 7.94 speedcuber71
 7.97 bacyril
 8.04 Keenan Johnson
 8.10 luki446
 8.23 Teemu
 8.24 [email protected]
 8.38 Bubbagrub
 8.61 BradenTheMagician
 8.82 whatshisbucket
 8.94 miasponseller
 9.01 AdamRubiksCubed
 9.06 oliviervlcube
 9.07 E-Cuber
 9.14 dhafin
 9.27 tigermaxi
 9.35 Ianwubby
 9.35 Turkey vld
 9.67 turtwig
 9.77 redoxxy
 9.93 Jami Viljanen
 10.05 Mackenzie Dy
 10.75 mrjames113083
 10.76 Clément B.
 10.94 PotatoesAreUs
 11.16 Ali161102
 11.41 Aerospry
 11.45 SpartanSailor
 11.59 SirVivor
 11.65 T1_M0
 11.73 Lewis
 12.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.72 dschieses
 13.06 swankfukinc
 13.60 RifleCat
 13.90 Moonwink Cuber
 14.09 Mike Hughey
 14.14 xyzzy
 15.73 kbrune
 17.15 topppits
 17.33 James Behrle
 23.89 ronjalundblad
 25.60 Jacck
 26.00 MatsBergsten
 26.52 TM65789
 29.84 dnguyen2204
 37.48 WillyTheWizard
*Clock*(36)

 7.15 Underwatercuber
 8.42 sam596
 8.49 ARandomCuber
 8.79 T1_M0
 8.85 PotatoesAreUs
 8.86 TheDubDubJr
 8.92 Kit Clement
 9.26 cubeshepherd
 10.30 MCuber
 10.48 MartinN13
 10.63 lejitcuber
 10.84 Nihahhat
 10.88 buzzteam4
 10.88 oliviervlcube
 11.01 redoxxy
 12.40 Shadowjockey
 13.07 TipsterTrickster
 14.10 tdm
 14.24 Lykos
 14.25 Marcus Siu
 14.38 bacyril
 15.53 G2013
 15.58 InlandEmpireCuber
 16.09 RyuKagamine
 16.50 2017LAMB06
 17.97 Mike Hughey
 18.08 Turkey vld
 18.53 Keenan Johnson
 18.93 sigalig
 19.62 OriginalUsername
 21.66 mrjames113083
 23.03 Bubbagrub
 25.21 luki446
 25.34 oskarinn
 26.15 Jami Viljanen
 31.50 swankfukinc
*Pyraminx*(84)

 2.46 applezfall
 2.95 Martin Fronescu
 3.02 DGCubes
 3.13 RobinCube
 3.17 lejitcuber
 3.38 2016LAIL01
 3.65 oliviervlcube
 3.81 DaniëlKassab1
 3.81 thecubingwizard
 3.82 cubeshepherd
 3.92 MattheoDW
 4.11 E-Cuber
 4.14 MartinN13
 4.20 mihnea3000
 4.23 typo56
 4.59 the super cuber
 4.89 asiahyoo1997
 4.89 T1_M0
 5.01 DhruvA
 5.08 TheDubDubJr
 5.11 Rubiksdude4144
 5.13 Nihahhat
 5.13 bacyril
 5.31 BradenTheMagician
 5.50 turtwig
 5.57 Shadowjockey
 5.61 Competition Cuber
 5.62 MCuber
 5.66 Keenan Johnson
 5.70 ichcubegern
 5.94 dhafin
 6.03 speedcuber71
 6.05 Turkey vld
 6.15 Marcus Siu
 6.16 OriginalUsername
 6.17 Jami Viljanen
 6.39 oskarinn
 6.51 redoxxy
 6.69 NolanDoes2x2
 6.87 mrjames113083
 6.91 G2013
 6.93 Lewis
 6.93 2017LAMB06
 7.19 AidanNoogie
 7.42 [email protected]
 7.46 Clément B.
 7.50 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.50 TipsterTrickster
 7.65 Teemu
 7.93 tigermaxi
 8.04 leudcfa
 8.38 Aerospry
 8.40 RifleCat
 8.41 [email protected]
 8.55 luki446
 8.81 kumato
 8.91 Moonwink Cuber
 9.05 sigalig
 9.11 Kit Clement
 9.33 Glomnipotent
 9.49 abunickabhi
 9.74 James Behrle
 9.79 Kris Gonnella
 10.38 miasponseller
 10.54 swankfukinc
 10.72 Ali161102
 10.95 AdamRubiksCubed
 10.99 SirVivor
 11.07 kbrune
 11.18 Lykos
 11.78 Ianwubby
 12.00 PotatoesAreUs
 13.70 TM65789
 14.49 Mike Hughey
 15.22 dschieses
 16.75 topppits
 17.40 GTregay
 19.43 ronjalundblad
 19.98 Jacck
 20.49 dnguyen2204
 21.86 SpartanSailor
 22.74 iShruthi
 30.78 One Wheel
 35.57 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(50)

 52.04 lejitcuber
 55.09 thecubingwizard
 59.03 Martin Fronescu
 1:01.02 AidanNoogie
 1:03.17 miasponseller
 1:04.79 GenTheThief
 1:08.89 DhruvA
 1:11.18 cubeshepherd
 1:12.33 Shadowjockey
 1:15.83 Nihahhat
 1:19.34 whatshisbucket
 1:20.23 the super cuber
 1:23.23 Khairur Rachim
 1:26.69 OriginalUsername
 1:27.53 typo56
 1:29.48 bacyril
 1:31.83 Kit Clement
 1:36.28 applezfall
 1:36.57 turtwig
 1:40.53 Turkey vld
 1:43.60 RifleCat
 1:43.75 2016LAIL01
 1:47.54 speedcuber71
 1:48.31 swankfukinc
 1:51.33 leudcfa
 1:51.98 [email protected]
 1:52.56 Nikhil George
 1:54.43 abunickabhi
 1:56.66 E-Cuber
 1:56.69 oskarinn
 1:56.88 Marcus Siu
 2:04.79 Keroma12
 2:05.78 Clément B.
 2:07.72 Bogdan
 2:09.06 Ianwubby
 2:09.31 Lewis
 2:14.00 sam596
 2:14.49 Keenan Johnson
 2:15.14 redoxxy
 2:18.69 PotatoesAreUs
 2:20.46 MCuber
 2:35.35 dhafin
 2:38.35 One Wheel
 2:52.45 GTregay
 2:54.50 Lykos
 3:00.17 Aerospry
 3:00.31 Thom S.
 3:39.84 Glomnipotent
 4:08.02 kbrune
 5:09.03 SpartanSailor
*Kilominx*(21)

 24.33 cubeshepherd
 30.12 DGCubes
 30.75 Martin Fronescu
 37.25 bacyril
 38.05 OriginalUsername
 40.67 Shadowjockey
 42.28 xyzzy
 44.51 miasponseller
 45.52 RifleCat
 46.93 Kit Clement
 48.86 Lewis
 49.58 Turkey vld
 51.48 oskarinn
 54.64 2017LAMB06
 1:10.01 applezfall
 1:10.14 david_5647
 1:14.51 Lykos
 1:19.05 Mike Hughey
 1:22.56 E-Cuber
 1:53.97 redoxxy
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(53)

 9.49 Sixstringcal
 10.67 speedcuber71
 10.79 thecubingwizard
 11.15 Martin Fronescu
 11.74 Marcus Siu
 12.23 lejitcuber
 13.15 MattheoDW
 13.27 Shadowjockey
 16.53 TheDubDubJr
 17.25 cubeshepherd
 17.30 applezfall
 17.38 ichcubegern
 17.44 typo56
 17.88 Thom S.
 18.21 G2013
 18.41 BradenTheMagician
 18.57 DGCubes
 19.03 Competition Cuber
 19.05 DhruvA
 19.13 Nihahhat
 19.85 sigalig
 20.99 oskarinn
 22.63 T1_M0
 23.00 mihnea3000
 23.35 Rubiksdude4144
 24.23 Turkey vld
 24.25 OriginalUsername
 24.43 the super cuber
 26.95 bacyril
 30.09 Kit Clement
 30.27 Jami Viljanen
 31.13 leudcfa
 31.30 MCuber
 32.26 2017LAMB06
 33.01 sam596
 33.88 redoxxy
 33.93 TipsterTrickster
 34.75 mrjames113083
 35.01 Nikhil George
 35.87 kumato
 35.95 Bubbagrub
 38.63 [email protected]
 40.64 Lykos
 44.14 Bogdan
 44.74 Aerospry
 46.98 Clément B.
 48.78 Lewis
 58.99 AdamRubiksCubed
 59.35 Moonwink Cuber
 3:13.26 Glomnipotent
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF tigermaxi
 DNF ronjalundblad
*MiniGuildford Relay*(12)

 4:16.74 Martin Fronescu
 5:14.28 Shadowjockey
 5:15.82 cubeshepherd
 5:18.47 OriginalUsername
 5:58.05 Kit Clement
 6:26.60 bacyril
 6:46.55 Katiedavies3103
 6:58.69 oskarinn
 7:58.46 swankfukinc
 8:21.44 PotatoesAreUs
 9:16.96 redoxxy
11:03.54 InlandEmpireCuber

*Contest results*

1227 cubeshepherd
1147 Martin Fronescu
1130 thecubingwizard
1035 Shadowjockey
976 OriginalUsername
893 G2013
869 speedcuber71
862 ichcubegern
860 DGCubes
846 Kit Clement
801 applezfall
783 Marcus Siu
758 turtwig
752 the super cuber
749 bacyril
747 abunickabhi
745 T1_M0
739 asiahyoo1997
736 Competition Cuber
718 Khairur Rachim
716 lejitcuber
714 DhruvA
675 MCuber
671 mihnea3000
668 AidanNoogie
668 Nikhil George
661 2017LAMB06
654 typo56
637 [email protected]
618 TheDubDubJr
618 sigalig
596 tdm
596 oskarinn
589 Nihahhat
578 Lykos
569 schapel
543 Rubiksdude4144
540 BradenTheMagician
532 Glomnipotent
528 MattheoDW
523 Ianwubby
511 leudcfa
489 Keenan Johnson
477 asacuber
462 dhafin
461 Sixstringcal
458 Jscuber
446 TipsterTrickster
446 xyzzy
439 Turkey vld
438 E-Cuber
438 miasponseller
437 redoxxy
436 2016LAIL01
432 Bogdan
420 swankfukinc
418 Jami Viljanen
415 Aerospry
412 RobinCube
410 kbrune
393 mrjames113083
392 PotatoesAreUs
389 obelisk477
388 jancsi02
385 sam596
374 h2f
364 Keroma12
361 [email protected]
348 ARandomCuber
338 leomannen
324 petrudc
322 tigermaxi
315 MartinN13
305 Zeke Mackay
302 RifleCat
297 BMcCl1
295 Mackenzie Dy
294 uesyuu
292 Clément B.
285 Moonwink Cuber
278 MatsBergsten
274 pjk
272 DaniëlKassab1
268 TM65789
268 Maya Maghiar
266 Underwatercuber
266 InlandEmpireCuber
263 david_5647
259 ican97
244 SirVivor
241 oliviervlcube
228 whatshisbucket
226 Elysian_Hunter
220 Jacck
220 SpartanSailor
216 typeman5
216 Teemu
216 NolanDoes2x2
216 James Behrle
214 ComputerGuy365
214 AdamRubiksCubed
211 Lewis
211 kumato
209 Bubbagrub
207 MattP98
202 One Wheel
199 DumplingMaster
198 topppits
194 Duncan Bannon
180 speedcube.insta
179 Kris Gonnella
175 Xauxage
168 GTregay
166 luki446
162 Oatch
159 GenTheThief
156 yghklvn
136 buzzteam4
135 scylla
131 campos20
126 LostGent
123 Ali161102
123 thunderbell cuber
118 Mike Hughey
118 AlexGFX
114 Moreno van Rooijen
101 JoshuaStacker
100 Brendan Bakker
93 nadavrosett
92 HighQualityCollection
91 az897
90 Lumej
90 OJ Cubing
85 Thom S.
83 RyuKagamine
79 pinser
78 Reprobate
72 dnguyen2204
67 dschieses
64 theos
56 Petri Krzywacki
43 Bart Van Eynde
42 hfsdo
37 Necross
37 iShruthi
27 ronjalundblad
27 Theo Leinad
18 WillyTheWizard
18 ShortPanda
18 shawnbyday
17 FireCuber
11 Prashant Saran
10 Katiedavies3103


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2018)

Time for the cubicle gift card lottery: 153 competitors

We spin the wheel of fortune and it stops at number 37.
What kind of dude is that? It's a *Rubiksdude4144 *!!

*Congratulations!*


----------

